# Who is the best electrician you've ever encountered, and what makes him/her so good?



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm just entering this field, and I'm interested in hearing stories about people who are great at this profession.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

4444 said:


> I'm just entering this field, and I'm interested in hearing stories about people who are great at this profession.


Well there is me.:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D. I have no idea why, though.


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

tesla obviously, read up on him, he will make you proud to be in the electrical field!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

You should probably PM Brian John, he is the best.:laughing:



brian john said:


> What you see as inflated ego is a confident electrician, with the knowledge that there is nothing in this trade I cannot do.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd say Terry. I worked along side him for a couple years. Damn good. He was just getting to his 4th year when he took a job as a tech for Simplex. I ran into him a couple times over the years after that when he would be sent out to commission a FA system. 

Then he dropped off my radar. Found out he became a State Trooper.


----------



## 4Runner (Apr 4, 2010)

Every electrician is a legend in his own mind. Stick around here long enough and you'll find out. :thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

One of the best I've stumbled across is the guy that loves the challenging tasks more than the easy ones. Anytime I was paired up with him he'd seek out the toughest projects from the foreman, and the foreman was always happy to hand them off to us. His enthusiasm could be infectious at times, and daunting at other times. Things didn't always go smoothly, but we've never walked away from a problem beaten, it may have taken longer, but we'd always complete what was given to us.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Don Haynes. Control expert. He is actually an engineer, but brilliant. Troubleshooting takes seconds with him.


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*Best*

I'm the Best in my area.

John


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

We r all the best!:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Peter D. I have no idea why, though.


 


:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

My Dad. He is able to make the most difficult job look easy. And I still learn things from him. Way smarter than I am.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

JohnSham said:


> I'm the Best in my area.
> 
> John


What about Bob?


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*Bob*

I'm trying to forget about Bob.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnSham said:


> I'm trying to forget about Bob.


So, Bob retired and left you as the best?:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnSham, aka:

Bada Abdul Rehaman 
DiDuDa 
DipsyDoodleDandy
GitRDoneElectric 
Mike Guile


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

I am. Just ask me....


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> JohnSham, aka:
> 
> Bada Abdul Rehaman
> DiDuDa
> ...


That's what I thought...Freakin losers man.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> JohnSham, aka:
> 
> Bada Abdul Rehaman
> DiDuDa
> ...


So we have found DipsyDoodleDouchebag.:whistling2::jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Peter D. I have no idea why, though.


 
That is funny and he knows you will check IP address :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> You should probably PM Brian John, he is the best.:laughing:


Bob... you must of worked as a chef because you really know how to stir the pot :laughing:


----------



## Bada Abdul Rehaman (Jan 17, 2010)

*?*

Please, don't link me to those other American Idiots. You must have software malfunction?

Bada


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bada Abdul Rehaman said:


> Please, don't link me to those other American Idiots. You must have software malfunction?
> 
> Bada


The gig is up :thumbsup:

You have been listed as a Troll and soon your posting powers will be gone :thumbup:


----------



## Bada Abdul Rehaman (Jan 17, 2010)

*def's*

Guile 

Noun	1.	guile - shrewdness as demonstrated by being skilled in deception
craftiness, cunning, foxiness, slyness, wiliness, craft
astuteness, perspicaciousness, perspicacity, shrewdness - intelligence manifested by being astute (as in business dealings)

Bada An actual terrorist

John Sham

sham (shm)
n.
1. Something false or empty that is purported to be genuine; a spurious imitation.
2. The quality of deceitfulness; empty pretense.
3. One who assumes a false character; an impostor: "He a man! Hell! He was a hollow sham!" (Joseph Conrad).

DDD A Howard Sternlike Character

It only took 5 months. Not bad. See if you can beat that when i come back in "Stealth Mode"

Bye for Now...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bada Abdul Rehaman said:


> It only took 5 months. Not bad.


You really didn't do anything bad, other than sign up under so many names, so I really had no reason to bother checking.



Bada Abdul Rehaman said:


> See if you can beat that when i come back in "Stealth Mode"
> 
> Bye for Now...


Like from some island that starts with an M or do you favor another proxy?


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*Ban*

You mean....your not going to Ban me for Life again?? :hang:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Bada Abdul Rehaman said:


> Guile
> 
> Noun 1. guile - shrewdness as demonstrated by being skilled in deception
> craftiness, cunning, foxiness, slyness, wiliness, craft
> ...


I knew john Sham was...that was quite obvious...You used Mike Guile and dipsey doodle dbag as you somewhat legit names...You really dont know jack about electrical work and I feel sorry for your customers...Obviosuly giterdone electric and that badbabba guy were fakes as well...There was no way of telling that they were all you....Bro, you are a freaking loser...


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

JohnSham said:


> You mean....your not going to Ban me for Life again?? :hang:



Dude WTF is wrong with you, are you a 10 years old?

Did your daddy touch you and warp your mind? 

Real men do not hide behind false names and get some sort of thrill by fooling people on a forum.

If you really need the rush of being a bad boy go hold up a gun store with a sling shot. :whistling2:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

> If you really need the rush of being a bad boy go hold up a gun store with a sling shot.


Haha...that really made me laugh. I can't stop picturing someone doing this.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I have noticed repetitive traits that are epidemic in the best-of-the-best...

1) Hillbilles who drive frankenstein beater trucks, not shiny new lifted rigs.
2) Multiple marriages, multiple children of different mothers.
3) Never finished high school, even better, never set foot in a high school (true story.)
4) The foulest of the foul mouthed, always talks about poop and anal.
5) Started non-union, then went into the union.
6) Never been a suckup, but cared about the company and it's hands.

Traits that are epidemic in the worst-of-the-worst
........... don't want to go there...........


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*Facts*

I'm hurt. I may never recover from those harsh words ever. On the other side. For one thing. I make more than most of you on here. I made enough with electric to retire at 40. If you think what I type is actually what I know, you are really a fool. I do have one bad redeeming quality though. I get extremely bored easily and I really hate bullies in general. Most of you on here are great (md, jay, bob b,brian j,etc..) but a few of you are just internet bullies and know it all's. I detest cockyness. 

Other than that, I was just having a little fun. 

Well, I guess I"m banned now....see you all later.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

JohnSham said:


> I'm hurt. I may never recover from those harsh words ever. On the other side. For one thing. I make more than most of you on here. I made enough with electric to retire at 40. If you think what I type is actually what I know, you are really a fool. I do have one bad redeeming quality though. I get extremely bored easily and I really hate bullies in general. Most of you on here are great (md, jay, bob b,brian j,etc..) but a few of you are just internet bullies and know it all's. I detest cockyness.
> 
> Other than that, I was just having a little fun.
> 
> Well, I guess I"m banned now....see you all later.


 
Nah, not buying that. You asked serious questions as Mike Guile...like how you put 60 recess on 1 circuit because you were using cfl's....You're an electrician's flunky...Grow some nuts douchebag....You come on here and troll and expect no one to say anything?


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*Recess*

Do you seriously. I"m being serious. Think I put 60 cans on 1 circuit??? 

That would be stupid. Just having fun and starting a fun thread. I swear on my momma's life I never did that. Is that enough.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

JohnSham said:


> Do you seriously. I"m being serious. Think I put 60 cans on 1 circuit???
> 
> That would be stupid. Just having fun and starting a fun thread. I swear on my momma's life I never did that. Is that enough.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


I would hope not...Whatever ,man. If thats how you get your jollies, I guess good for you.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

JohnSham said:


> I'm hurt. I may never recover from those harsh words ever. On the other side. For one thing. I make more than most of you on here. I made enough with electric to retire at 40. If you think what I type is actually what I know, you are really a fool. I do have one bad redeeming quality though. I get extremely bored easily and I really hate bullies in general. Most of you on here are great (md, jay, bob b,brian j,etc..) but a few of you are just internet bullies and know it all's. I detest cockyness.
> 
> Other than that, I was just having a little fun.
> 
> Well, I guess I"m banned now....see you all later.


So you made lots of money and retired at age 40 and you like having multiple screen names on a Internet chat room 

Yea right... ever buy a power saving devise? :laughing:


----------



## Johnny B. Good (Apr 5, 2010)

*M*

It is kinda hard to believe. Heck no, everyone who really knows science knows those cannot logically work. 

Johnny


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

JohnSham said:


> I'm hurt.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

JayH said:


> What about Bob?


 was this bob the landscaper over at ct


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Bob LaRoe, without a doubt. Knew technique and theory both, but mostly technique which is about 99% of the job.

If you're out there, Robert, good luck and good health!


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Is Johhny B. Goode your new troll name? You turning over a new leaf?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Is Johhny B. Goode your new troll name? You turning over a new leaf?


He needs a whole tree at this point :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> He needs a whole tree at this point :laughing:


Seriously this crap gets out of control. I like to screw with the next guy as much as anyone else, but these multiple screen names are just gay.


----------



## Nolatigabait2 (Apr 5, 2010)

*humm*



NolaTigaBait said:


> Is Johhny B. Goode your new troll name? You turning over a new leaf?


No. I'm trying to think of something really creative without infringing on someone elses name.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Seriously this crap gets out of control. I like to screw with the next guy as much as anyone else, but these multiple screen names are just gay.


Besides what fun is it when you don't get the credit for saying something good :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nolatigabait2 said:


> No. I'm trying to think of something really creative without infringing on someone elses name.


Are you getting carpal tunnel syndrome from self gratification and you figured being a Troll might be a good substitute?


----------



## Nolatigabait2 (Apr 5, 2010)

*ok*

ok. I'll be nice then for now. Ever since my wife left and took the dog I've been somewhat extra bored. 

Anyone know any good ohm's law jokes?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I have worked with many electricians. It seems that all of the ones who I thought were very good were really good at what we were doing at the time, especially if I hadn't done that particular job before. It is easy to think, while we are working with the current "EXPERT", that he/she must know a lot more than us. Sometimes, when we are on a job , one in which we excel, they think the same about us. From what I have experienced, at least on a large job, it takes a lot of experts to get it done, and I believe we all fit into that category.:thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im getting sick of these god damn trolls ruining this forum.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> So you made lots of money and retired at age 40 and you like having multiple screen names on a Internet chat room


It's easy to retire when you live with your Mom.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Nolatigabait2 said:


> ok. I'll be nice then for now. Ever since my wife left and took the dog I've been somewhat extra bored.
> 
> Anyone know any good ohm's law jokes?



Worthless troll


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Nolatigabait2 said:


> No. I'm trying to think of something really creative without infringing on someone elses name.


Worthless troll


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

It is a shame that we just can't get along. We all have something to share with others. What I have done is to try to surround myself with like-minded and intelligent people. As a matter of fact we are having a meeting tonight at Applebies...Oh, Oh, there's the intercom now. "RIVETER, party of one, please". Gotta go.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

When is says "registered member" below a person's name, does that mean they are temporally banned.

Look at JohnSham (post #34) to see what I am talking about


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

220/221 said:


> It's easy to retire when you live with your Mom.


 
:laughing:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> :laughing:


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

Back to the question at hand . . .


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

4444 said:


> Back to the question at hand . . .


Jeff Loudon....conduit, controls, big jobs, small jobs, inventions, you name it. 

Best electrician I've ever known.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Gary Sprouse.
He knew zero about the code, never bent any pipe, never pulled any rope or did any construction at all. No residential or commercial.

What he did know was machines. He knew how to wire them and how to troubleshoot them. He could draw any diagram required. You could give him a machine stripped down and he could draw all the schematics and wire the machine better than the OEM. Just tell him what you wanted it to do. Actually he required a list of the operation so he could pick it apart and show them a better way.
I spent 6 years with him and learned as much as I could from him. He gave me something few can say they have.


----------



## 4Runner (Apr 4, 2010)

I am by far the best electrician that I know. :jester:


----------



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

Inspiring to hear these stories. Thanks all!


----------



## 4Runner (Apr 4, 2010)

I changed my mind. Black4Truck is the best electrician that I know. Just have him post some pictures of his landscape lighting jobs and judge for yourself. :laughing:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Benfields the best!


----------



## r.man (Mar 11, 2010)

*best electrician*

I was lucky to work with a number of good electricians when I was training. The best was a fellow who had the opinion that an apprentice is with you to be taught all aspects of the trade and not to make his journeymans life easier and cleaner. This man would share in the less desirable parts of the job without complaining and was a good teacher as well as a good companion on the job. His skills were excellent but more importantly his attitude was terrific. He was never moody, or uncaring because he knew the job better, and he was always patient and helpful. I have always thought of him when I am dealing with people who don't know as much about the trade as I do, whether it be an apprentice, helper or client. His name isn't as important as the fact that he was the kind of guy you wanted to work with. I hope you are fortunate enough to have this type of teacher and co-worker. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

r.man said:


> I was lucky to work with a number of good electricians when I was training. The best was a fellow who had the opinion that an apprentice is with you to be taught all aspects of the trade and not to make his journeymans life easier and cleaner. This man would share in the less desirable parts of the job without complaining and was a good teacher as well as a good companion on the job. His skills were excellent but more importantly his attitude was terrific. He was never moody, or uncaring because he knew the job better, and he was always patient and helpful. I have always thought of him when I am dealing with people who don't know as much about the trade as I do, whether it be an apprentice, helper or client. His name isn't as important as the fact that he was the kind of guy you wanted to work with. I hope you are fortunate enough to have this type of teacher and co-worker. Good luck on your journey.


That's great to hear. Perhaps he was taught by someone of a similar stripe (or someone very different, and he learned how not to act).


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

r.man said:


> I was lucky to work with a number of good electricians when I was training. The best was a fellow who had the opinion that an apprentice is with you to be taught all aspects of the trade and not to make his journeymans life easier and cleaner. This man would share in the less desirable parts of the job without complaining and was a good teacher as well as a good companion on the job. His skills were excellent but more importantly his attitude was terrific. He was never moody, or uncaring because he knew the job better, and he was always patient and helpful. I have always thought of him when I am dealing with people who don't know as much about the trade as I do, whether it be an apprentice, helper or client. His name isn't as important as the fact that he was the kind of guy you wanted to work with. I hope you are fortunate enough to have this type of teacher and co-worker. Good luck on your journey.


Sounds like my old man are you from Hamilton lol


----------



## jhoward (Apr 7, 2010)

Harace Reaves out of Fayetteville N.C.


----------



## udarabb (Apr 12, 2010)

*Hi guys*

Electricians are the best minded people. Because making and electric thing isn’t so easy you must make your mind work so hard.

I am Udara from Sri Lanka. I own an electric shop in here. People in my area suggest that I am the best in business; I can repair all kinds of electrical goods. This talent was given to me by my father he was one of the best electricians in Sri Lanka.

So I think that this is the best profession in the world. 

Thank you.


----------



## p051981 (Nov 17, 2008)

*A great electrician for his time!*

I spent my 4 years apprenticeship with an old electrician. He was 55 at the time when I started with him. Man this guy can out work 10 apprentice put together! He was old school and didn't like technology to much. It took me years to finally talk him into using a digital meter. This guy can bend pipes with his eyes close and one hand tie behind his back. I remember one time he was on a ladder and he ask me to bend a back to back 90, and so I did. I threw it up to him and he said '' you call this a f***ing back to back 90!. He then aim it a me and threw the pipe at me! LOL!!!!!!!! Lets just say I never made that same mistake again. For him doing that, I am now a very good conduit bender! He made me earn every dollar I made working with him. All the knowledge he pass on to me, I can never put a price tag on it. That tough love made me the electrician I am today! My advice to you newbies is just listen and learn from the experience electricians! Show them you want to learn and I guarantee you they will teach you. Good Luck!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> JohnSham, aka:
> 
> Bada Abdul Rehaman
> DiDuDa
> ...


 

Now we can add Cletis to this list?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

ShocDoc is.
He does it his way and doesn't care what anyone thinks.
He's my idol.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Best*

I vote for McCleary's electric as the Best Electrician Ever. Mostly because he knew what a power pony is and I did not. That alone is put's him at same level as Einstein practically...:whistling2:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

jhoward said:


> Harace Reaves out of Fayetteville N.C.


Worked for the crooked "W", I thought he was out of New Bern...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Still not banned.



F ing amazing. :laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

..........


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

My boss is a great electrician, unfortunately I never spent much time with him in the field as he is mainly behind a desk. My apprenticeship was not really typical as I was out on my own with a first year apprentice when I was barely done my second year and was actually just returning to the trade after a three year absence. I have learned a lot on my own and eaten a great deal of my own time struggling to learn new things and be the best that I can.

That being said there is a lot of knowledge on this forum if you can sift through the crap. There are a few guys on here with whom I would work for free just to ride in their trucks and absorb some of what they know.

You guys that can talk about being taught by "old hands" are truly blessed and I hope you can appreciate that.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Is there any real question that I am the best electrician that ever has graced this planet with his presents?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Best electrician I ever worked with was a guy named Bart. He wasn't particularly good at what we do, but he kept talking about going back to medical school and becoming a doctor. So he did.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

There's not any one guy who really stands out in my mind but I know almost every time I've worked with an old electrician, I've come away impressed. The range of knowledge and skill guys can pack away from a lifetime in trade is something to behold.

-John


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I worked with a guy ,Joe, Was the best high voltage cable terminater.Wish I would of learned that trade.He is in high demand, And is laid back.One of a few Local #5 trained.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> F ing amazing. :laughing:


What's your beef?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> What's your beef?


Prime rib thank you....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Prime rib thank you....:laughing::laughing:


Harry, you still eating your dinners at the old country buffet?
That's OK. Hopefully things pick up soon.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> What's your beef?


 are you that " type of person"


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Best electrician lives in eldon, Missouri and he's a master of dock wiring with his 12 year old son....:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Mine*

Next to McCleary's Electrical I would say Tom Henry


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Depends on what field.

Controls
FA
Electrical testing
conduit
residential
trouble shooting
power quality
commercial
industrial
commissioning
High voltage


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Next to McCleary's Electrical I would say Tom Henry



Cleetis nice avatar. Is that you?:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Yep*

Sure is. Aren't I cute. Country Fest. I was having a great time


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Sure is. Aren't I cute. Country Fest. I was having a great time


Your company doesn't offer a dental plan, i see.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

Best electrician I have worked with was a drugged up guy and who was going through what seemed to be a rough patch in his life but he was an encyclopedia of electrical knowledge and he knew what to do too. He was an older guy but he just got into unfortunate things. I caught him several times falling asleep and a couple time I had to call it a day cause once he fell asleep in a lift by himself (I switched to ground controls and brought him down myself" and another time he fell asleep standing up infront of an open live panel. It was sad to see this stuff and have to be the guy to intervein cause he was a good guy beneath it all. I haven't spoke with him in years and I'd like to know hes OK so one day I hope to run into him again and find out he kicked his old habits and cleaned himself up. It was real tough seeing a guy with such talent be wasting himself away.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

CanadianSparky said:


> Best electrician I have worked with was a drugged up guy and who was going through what seemed to be a rough patch in his life but he was an encyclopedia of electrical knowledge and he knew what to do too. He was an older guy but he just got into unfortunate things. I caught him several times falling asleep and a couple time I had to call it a day cause once he fell asleep in a lift by himself (I switched to ground controls and brought him down myself" and another time he fell asleep standing up infront of an open live panel. It was sad to see this stuff and have to be the guy to intervein cause he was a good guy beneath it all. I haven't spoke with him in years and I'd like to know hes OK so one day I hope to run into him again and find out he kicked his old habits and cleaned himself up. It was real tough seeing a guy with such talent be wasting himself away.


Then by most accounts he WAS NOT a good electrician.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

CanadianSparky said:


> Best electrician I have worked with was a drugged up guy and who was going through what seemed to be a rough patch in his life but he was an encyclopedia of electrical knowledge and he knew what to do too. He was an older guy but he just got into unfortunate things. I caught him several times falling asleep and a couple time I had to call it a day cause once he fell asleep in a lift by himself (I switched to ground controls and brought him down myself" and another time he fell asleep standing up infront of an open live panel. It was sad to see this stuff and have to be the guy to intervein cause he was a good guy beneath it all. I haven't spoke with him in years and I'd like to know hes OK so one day I hope to run into him again and find out he kicked his old habits and cleaned himself up. It was real tough seeing a guy with such talent be wasting himself away.


Well I guess but I just don't know......


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

brian john said:


> Then by most accounts he WAS NOT a good electrician.


Say what you want but when I did get the chance to work with him he was "sober" I guess you could say he was as smart as could be. It wasn't about not being a good electrician it was more about being a stupid human being. Just because he was into drugs does not classify someone as a good or bad electrician.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

CanadianSparky said:


> Say what you want but when I did get the chance to work with him he was "sober" I guess you could say he was as smart as could be. It wasn't about not being a good electrician it was more about being a stupid human being. Just because he was into drugs does not classify someone as a good or bad electrician.


Would not rely on someone like that to get me a cup of coffee (and I do not drink coffee).

Stupid Humans have not business around electricity. (STRICTLY MY OPINION), I won’t hire them and if I find out they can get help or get another job ASAP. I have worked with what quite a few of what I consider some of the best and they were all sober, why would I put up with one abuser.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

I see where you are coming from though. It is hard to call him a good electrician because of the stupid things that have happened on the job. But a prime example of being a good electrician but making bad decision would be my cousin. He has cleaned his act up now but he was in a dark place a couple years ago. Now he runs jobs for the highway division of one of the biggest EC in Ontario.

Being a company owner and having to deal with employees like that like you say is a no brainer. But it's different laws up here too. If you find out an employee is like that you are supposed to find them help not just get rid of them. 

But totally in a moral view its tough to see that stuff. And thats why I always wonder if the guy kicked his ways.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

CanadianSparky said:


> Being a company owner and having to deal with employees like that like you say is a no brainer. But it's different laws up here too. If you find out an employee is like that you are supposed to find them help not just get rid of them. .


I had 3 employees with abuse problems (that I know of) one male drug of choice alcohol, never effected his work, never knew till he lost his license. Two secretaries drug of choice prescription meds, worked with one 3 years trying to get her help, finally let her go and she sues me, claims drug addiction is a handicap. Second one just disappeared.

The electrician eventually killed himself, got his license back after 3 years, 2 days lated got a DUI, when he made bail he shot himself 44 mag. The secretaries who knows?


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

brian john said:


> I had 3 employees with abuse problems (that I know of) one male drug of choice alcohol, never effected his work, never knew till he lost his license. Two secretaries drug of choice prescription meds, worked with one 3 years trying to get her help, finally let her go and she sues me, claims drug addiction is a handicap. Second one just disappeared.
> 
> The electrician eventually killed himself, got his license back after 3 years, 2 days lated got a DUI, when he made bail he shot himself 44 mag. The secretaries who knows?


Rough.
Sad to see people piss away there lives like that. In my own experience the ones I have dealt with have been good people just something happened to them (losing a loved one etc) which made them turn to alcohol and drugs. Never met some good for nothing abuser yet though and hope to never surround myself with those people.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

CanadianSparky said:


> Rough.
> Sad to see people piss away there lives like that. In my own experience the ones I have dealt with have been good people just something happened to them (losing a loved one etc) which made them turn to alcohol and drugs. Never met some good for nothing abuser yet though and hope to never surround myself with those people.



Two of the 3 folks I wrote about were the salt of the Earth, generous, nice, and knowledgable. The secretary was with me 12 years, never did drugs or drink. Then she lost he father, mother, Mother-in-law and father -in-law in a short period of time, doctors gave her meds to help with the grieving and she kept it up.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

The best electician I know lives in Iowa and just jumped off a 344ft building the other day!!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Now we can add Cletis to this list?



He does come up with some wacky stuff. Just a few posts above this is another one of his creations. 



udarabb said:


> Electricians are the best minded people. Because making and electric thing isn’t so easy you must make your mind work so hard.
> 
> I am Udara from Sri Lanka. I own an electric shop in here. People in my area suggest that I am the best in business; I can repair all kinds of electrical goods. This talent was given to me by my father he was one of the best electricians in Sri Lanka.
> 
> ...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

4Runner said:


> I am by far the best electrician that I know. :jester:


I couldn't agree more. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I couldn't agree more. :thumbup:



We know,, you love your self.....:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*No comp*



Peter D said:


> He does come up with some wacky stuff. Just a few posts above this is another one of his creations.


That wasn't me. The name is too bland, you should know that. I like colorful names.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> That wasn't me. The name is too bland, you should know that. I like colorful names.


True. That was a big fail on my part then.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JohnSham said:


> I'm hurt. I may never recover from those harsh words ever. On the other side. For one thing. I make more than most of you on here. I made enough with electric to retire at 40. If you think what I type is actually what I know, you are really a fool. I do have one bad redeeming quality though. I get extremely bored easily and I really hate bullies in general. Most of you on here are great (md, jay, bob b,brian j,etc..) but a few of you are just internet bullies and know it all's. I detest cockyness.


How did you make enough to retire at 40? Your work is awful.


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> I have noticed repetitive traits that are epidemic in the best-of-the-best...
> 
> 1) Hillbilles who drive frankenstein beater trucks, not shiny new lifted rigs.
> 2) Multiple marriages, multiple children of different mothers.
> ...



Do you know me?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll never say I am the best, but I am OK, now if I had a few of the experts on ET to work with me (if we did not argue the job to death), we would have the BEST shop in America.

I could be the gofer.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> I'll never say I am the best, but I am OK, now if I had a few of the experts on ET to work with me (if we did not argue the job to death), we would have the BEST shop in America.


After 10 minutes the customers would be shooting all of us just to make us shut up. :laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Prime rib thank you....:laughing::laughing:


Man, That looks so good. No way you could get that on a buffet. At least no way here in SC.



Cletis said:


> Sure is. Aren't I cute. Country Fest. I was having a great time


You look just like our sheriff. Except you are much prettier. Those snags are a badge of honor in the south.
I knew a guy that purposely never took care of his teeth. He wanted dentures. He felt out of place with real teeth.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Man, That looks so good. No way you could get that on a buffet.


 

that picture pretty much makes me sick just looking at it...


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> that picture pretty much makes me sick just looking at it...


 It is way over cooked


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> that picture pretty much makes me sick just looking at it...


I had no idea you were such a wuss. :laughing::jester:


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

The best Electricians are people who can be a forman, workers, or sometimes even the boss. Yes they need to know their code but also as important is their attude, and they way they use all that knowledge to better everyone on a job site. This person will also have excellent leadership skills. As mentioned earlier in this thread there are many sectors in this trade and there is just no way for a person to know everything. However it will be how an individual handles a situation like not knowing what to do. The great ones will always find a way to get the information they need and bring the job so it can be both profitable and safe. The best electricians will also be ones who have been on several jobs that come out of the ground. He or she will have knowledge in many areas of construction not just electrical. The most important thing is how all this knowledge can be put to use to help everyone around him by that I mean all the trades not just electricians. If you want to be this individual you can start out by just being reliable then work your way up to supervision as soon as possible. Another way will be to master the art of reading blue prints. It's a long road get there with work ethic, knowledge and respect not by making people look bad. 
Good luck and watch what you wish for. :thumbsup:


----------

